# Duo Temp Pro cleaning



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

There are a lot of videos out there for the Sage machines with the automatic cleaning cycle but nothing for the DTP!

I follow the instructions, place black silicone disc into portafilter, tablet on top of disc, insert portafilter, turn dial to espresso etc. However all that happens is soapy water spews out of the portafilter spouts. I thought this was suppose to be a kind of back flush and the black disc is designed to prevent water escaping from the portafilter?

Would love to hear from the DTP owners how they have been dealing with this.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

There must be something wrong with your silicone disc as you are not supposed to get any leakage through the spouts. As you say, the disc is meant to create a back-pressure for flushing the internal parts out. I expect you have tried all the obvious things - repositioning and pre-wetting the disc etc? Have you tried a different basket for the disc? Failing that you may have to get a replacement from Sage. Good luck.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The silicone disc has hole in it, look at it. There's no 3-way solenoid for the DTP, it's not a "back flush" technically.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Mine does not have a hole....I am intrigued now. Will check again tonight after work.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I will also check tonight but I am 99% sure there is no hole in the disc.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

AMCD300 said:


> Mine does not have a hole....I am intrigued now. Will check again tonight after work.


Your sig says you have a dual boiler, not the DTP?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I always thought the blank disc was supposed to let a bit of water through but just provide a little bit of back pressure, unlike a blank basket which blocks the flow entirely and relies on an OPV to release too much pressure.

This was and is a complete guess/assumption based on water always coming through when using a rubber blanking disc.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

MWJB said:


> You sig says you have a dual boiler, not the DTP?


I did not think that the OP should be experiencing a lot of water flowing from the PF spout and to check his silicone disc. Is there a difference between the machines?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

No 3 way solenoid on the DTP


----------



## abbu (Jul 27, 2016)

Just bought a DTP myself - are there any recommendations of third party cleaning tablets and filters for the tank? The black disc that came with my machine has a tiny hole in the centre, too, by the way.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I was wrong, turns out there is a hole in the silicone disc, quite a noticeable one in fact!


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Mine has a hole in it too.


----------



## tod (Aug 28, 2016)

Here's the cleaning advice I have received from Sage having enquired about the hole in the disc earlier:

The 810 does not have a solenoid valve inside to control water back to the drip tray (you manage the amounts, they are not automated) , so the incoming water and the drain water do not share a common path that needs to be cleaned of residual coffee oils. The duo temp has a small hole in the cleaning disk in order to clean the filter basket and the portafilter of these oils.

To effectively clean, remove the dispersion screen with the allen key and wipe the group head clean with a damp cloth. Rinse the dispersion screen to clean. De scaling on these machines is far more important and should be done regularly.

So it is a bit of a joke that they provide a disc to clean the portafilter seeing that you can wash it much easier by dispersing some cleaning tablets in hot water and letting the portafilter have a warm bath.

As for the espresso cleaning tablets I got myself these - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Urnex-Espresso-Machine-Cleaning-Tablets/dp/B004L8RTEM

Much better value than the "pharmaceutical grade individually wrapped*" nonsense that Sage are selling. *made up


----------

